

Hi I'm a dev and I've my MVP, which steps would I follow next? - grigio

I&#x27;m a full-stack developer, I don&#x27;t have particular needs about the realization of the MVP,  I&#x27;m indipendent, I&#x27;d like just to not lose much money if the things goes wrong.. I mean how to have an income before the &quot;success&quot;? Which condition&#x2F;warranties should I ask to the investors ?
I&#x27;m a complete newbie here, so any useful link is welcome.
I looked at some accelerators, but I don&#x27;t trust them much.. It seems they just rent me a desk monthly and organize some fluffy events.. PS: I&#x27;m Europe-based
======
onion2k
Launch. Get users. Get _feedback_. And listen to it.

Tell all your friends, family, neighbours, co-workers, etc. Use services like
Betali.st, AngelList, Startupli.st, forums, Show HN, Reddit, StumbleUpon, pay
for adverts if you have a budget for it, just get the word out there and try
to get users coming to you and looking at the app.

The fact is you've done the easy bit. Building a product is _easy_. Marketing
it is the hard part. Persuading people that it's worth using is difficult. The
reason that you're considering investment or accelerators is because you're
trying to delay having to do any selling. Investment capital is a shield
against the reality of actually putting your work in front of people and
having them say it's brilliant/meh/awful. If you have $thousands in the bank
you don't have to suffer the pain of talking to people. The fact is though,
you will have to do that at some point, so you might as well use all the free
marketing channels you have access to right now.

As it is, it's unlikely any investor will put money in now. You clearly don't
need money to build the app because you've done that. You don't need money to
test the market because there are ways to do that for free. Any investor will
talk to you, but they'll be looking for proof points along the lines of
traction - conversion ratios, beta sign-ups, active users, and so on. They
won't necessarily be looking for revenue (pre-revenue is better to invest in
because the company has less value). If you can get to revenue before needing
investment money you'll be in a _much_ better position should you decide to go
down that road.

~~~
grigio
thanks for the path you suggested

------
corkill
How many customers do you have? I would work on that.

~~~
grigio
It's a minimal prototype, I didn't launched it yet

------
antonwinter
get between 2 and 10 customers. it is definitely the best way to work out what
to do next.

